# Meet Savannah, a rescue dog! We just got her today. :) Lots of pics!!



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

We just got Savannah today! She's a beautiful dog (purebred collie), and we love her so much! Other than being afraid of my dad (see my post on the General forums), she's fitting in great! She's about 2 years old, and we found her on Petfinder. She just got home about 5 hours ago, and has been playing, licking our faces, exploring the house, and interacting with our other dog, who loves her already, just like us. Anyway, here she is! I hope you like the pictures! We're so excited to have her home... 

































She slept for almost the whole car ride home--3 1/2 hours! 

(continuing in next post)


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

^ Savannah with Meg, our other dog


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

^ Savannah with Meg, our other dog. 


















^ This is how she lies down! 

Anyway, she needs a good bath (she just got spayed, so we have to wait to bathe her), some love, and a little bit of food to get her weight up, but other than that, I think she's pawsitively beautiful. A perfect addition to our family. We're all very excited! 

All done with pics for now, but if I get some more tomorrow, I may add them!! I hope you liked the pictures!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

She is very pretty  Good for you for rescuing!


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you!!  We actually weren't even planning to get another dog until we saw her on Petfinder.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

She is beautiful! And I'll add my thanks to you for rescuing her.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

She's beautiful...both of them are. I think rescue dogs are the best...you don't always know what you are getting, but the loves seems to be so much more...I know, I know..I projecting human emotions to a dog, but it's what I feel. Like they are so greatful that you made them a part of your life.  Although Roxxy does make it difficult at times...like during a thunder storm...



CarmeeKitty said:


> Thank you!!  We actually weren't even planning to get another dog until we saw her on Petfinder.


This is EXACTLY the reason why I don't go on PetFinder...


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

She is a beauty! I have a Savannah also! She is also a collie. 










Her full name is Docksides Hurricane Savannah. If you look closely you may be able to see the little horns behind her ears lol.

Congratulations on your new girl.


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Alphadoginthehouse: You're right. This is the first rescue dog we've ever gotten--our other one is from a breeder, as we couldn't find any nearby purebred rescue collies--and she does seem appreciative of EVERYTHING! She loves to be touched and enjoys attention so much! I love both of our dogs equally, but our collie from a breeder, Meg, sometimes takes all of the attention for granted. She has always been spoiled.  

We made a vow not to check Petfinder anymore. xD Two dogs and two cats are enough pets for our family! We love all four of our pets very much (even Savannah, already!), but five pets would start to get a little difficult for us to manage. 

Agility collie mom: Aww, your Savannah is very beautiful too! It's so funny to find another collie named Savannah! I love the merle on your collie, too. So cool! Your Savannah reminds me of our Meg, except without the merle coloring. Savannah is such a pretty name, too! Our Savannah came with that name, and we decided to keep it. 

Anyway, thanks for the comments, everyone!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Kudos to you for RESCUING!!!

How beautiful!!!!
nessa


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you!  We gave her a bath & took some more pictures...I hope to upload them soon! She looks so much whiter, and certainly smells better!


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

She's such a happy looking girl.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

She's beautiful. Thank you for rescuing her.

I love the pink spot on her nose. Toby and his siblings all have that. I think it's adorable.

Congrats to you.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> She's beautiful...both of them are. I think rescue dogs are the best...you don't always know what you are getting, but the loves seems to be so much more...I know, I know..I projecting human emotions to a dog, but it's what I feel. Like they are so greatful that you made them a part of your life.  Although Roxxy does make it difficult at times...like during a thunder storm...
> 
> 
> 
> This is EXACTLY the reason why I don't go on PetFinder...


That is the reason I do not go on CL much. If I adopt another dog besides Lola I would lose my dog walker. Being that he does not charge to walk her I can't argue.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

CONGRATS TO YOU ! i think she is beautiful. can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh how sweet! She looks so happy to have found herself a family with siblings and everything. God bless you for saving this girl, she is a beauty.


----------



## CocoaCream (Jan 13, 2009)

Aw! I just saw this post 'cause I haven't been around the forums for a while. Savannah is just lovely! My husband and I have applied with a local collie rescue, and I can't wait until we find the right match. Congrats on your wonderful new furbaby!


----------



## LunarFlame (Jul 6, 2008)

How pretty! Thanks so much for adopting her! I am so glad that she is getting along with her new friend


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

She is beautiful!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

beautiful girl....i like the white factored Collies, i think they're gorgeous....


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the sweet comments, everyone! I finally got around to uploading more pictures, and she looks so much cleaner after her bath!


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

I come bearing more pictures!









^ Here is one of my faves. It came out blurry, but she looks amused at something! She was actually watching her sister, Meg, fondly.


















^ Here she is having her first bath!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new girl


----------

